# Men in London Overcoming Anxiety - Coaching



## Dexp (May 23, 2016)

Hi there, I *recovered* from 10+ years of acute social anxiety after *hitting rock bottom*.

It took 2 years, as *the map* I had was not designed specifically for someone like me but *fortunately* led me in the right direction (namely towards *DISCOMFORT* and *ACCEPTANCE*).








​
*I'm Dex*, 28, an *Anxiety Coach* from London.

I set up a *London-based Meetup group* halfway through my recovery and began to mentor men of all ages for over more than a year. I was uncertain at first and just running my own Meetup group was stressful enough in and of itself.

During that time I learned more about Anxiety and learned how to become better at *helping clients to realise their own potential within themselves* to *LET GO* and *ALLOW* themselves to *HEAL*.

If there's *ONE piece of ADVICE* I would give, it would be to read the book* At Last A Life*, which is on Amazon: https://www.amazon.co.uk/At-Last-Life-Paul-David/dp/0956948103

*Do that ALONE and you're on your way to recovery (I didn't write it nor do I know the guy, it's just excellent and WORKS). *








​
I want to run a group for both sexes at some point however have so far only *experience working with anxious men*.

The *high point in my coaching time* has been getting *personal messages from clients* who became friends and wanted to thank me for the change I was able to inspire in themselves.

One was a guy with anxiety I think *quite a bit worse than myself* at my worst, so this was powerful to hear.

*My Meetup group is called Coaching for Men Overcoming Anxiety:

http://www.meetup.com/anxietycoach/*








​
*We're based in London* as said earlier. Rather than talking therapy, *my approach is building understanding of how the ANXIETY CYCLE works, how to break it and gradual exposure to the things you may be avoiding*, small monsters that grow behind locked doors.

In less dramatic terms, it's really about *LIVING NORMALLY now and FEELING NORMAL later*. Also critically, as illustrated in the pic above, I think many of us know how to beat anxiety but this ISN'T enough - *you have to apply what you know. *

I don't want to create a giant beast of a post, so I'll leave it at this. I'll leave this open for anyone who wants to check out the group or be coached.

Looking forward to posting more on this site but thought I'd leave my group on here as I believe in it.


----------

